# ACSI 2014 - prices up to €18



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but I've noticed details are available for the 2014 ACSI discounts - there appear to be 4 price bands, rather than the three of recent years.

€12; €14; €16 & €18

http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/campingcard-acsi/campingcard-acsi-2014.html

It will be interesting to see how many sites move up to the €18 price band.

Mike


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just ordered my 2014 with the £1 discount. Could be more France Passion and wild camping next year.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I was enquiring at Marjal in Spain and they mentioned putting up their ACSI price as of jan 2014. from €14 to €16..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

One things for certain . . . Fewer & fewer will be charging €12 !


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I've never found a €12 site yet

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Hi

There were four bands in 2013 - although not officially.

Look at the Millau area - some were ten euro per night.

At 18 euro per night, I will be avoiding such places in Italy and booking direct, then haggling for a discount!

I recently stayed on the most old fashioned site ever - a log burner for hot water in the showers - 8.50 euro per night with hook up - so there are some bargains if you don't want all singing and all dancing!

Camping La Tuilerie 

Russell


----------

